# Bruce is the MAN!!!!!! (sommerville 11-16)



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

Put a post on here about a week ago asking for tips on either somerville or Livingston and had one response. Im very grateful for the tip but unfortunately for me that area didn't pan out for me that morning. I have a Solo Skiff which is basically a kayak on steroids and since its new I have no electronics on it yet. I launched from Overlook right at sunup and fished the Yegua campground area for about an hour to no avail but did get to watch some deer run around which was fun. Headed over to the tires and fished them for an hour with only 1 Crappie to show for my troubles.

Now I haven't been to Sommie for about 15+ years now and man how its changed!!! I was running blind just hoping to see a school or birds working when I noticed a man in an aluminum boat with the motor up flagging me down. I figured he was having some boat trouble so went over to see if he needed help. As I got closer I could see he was telling me to kill my outboard and when I did he said he was sitting on a massive school of whites and hybrids and wanted to help me out. This man went out of his way to make sure to put me on fish to the point that he had me come to his boat to rig my line with the right type of lure to get to the fish. Literally gave me the last bait he had!!! I couldn't believe the hospitality. He went as far as trolling around to locate the school as it was moving and dropping markers on them so I could get back into them!!! 

I cannot thank this man for going this far out of his way to help a complete stranger catch some fish!! I believe he was on this board as BRUCE or BRUCEVANNGUYEN but he isn't on here anymore? 

Total for the day 1 Crappie 3 Hybrids and 23 Pigs of white bass!!!! Quite the Somerville reunion!!!!!!!


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

He's still on this forum and knows how to fish for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Good times,

Bruce is like that he helps when he can. I have fished with him on a few trips and man can that guy find some fish. Hope to see him soon and head up to AZ and get on some big fish.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep in my experience Bruce is good people. I have not fished with him but have fished boat to boat with him a lot below the LLD.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Bruce is a good guy and can catch fish. Last year I loaned him my crawfish nets and figured I would have to chase him down and go down to Houston to get them. He called me non-stop till I met him fishing to return them. This was at the Livingston Dam where he cooked fish and crawfish on the shore for anyone who wanted to join. Great fish and crawfish. He is good people!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Bruce is a good fella, I meet him on Pine island when he spent the whole day with his kids to put on a WB tournament for us 2Coolers....


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes Bruce is a super fisherman. I always enjoyed the post of him and his son. It was great to see his son catching fish. He always had the bottom of his boat loaded with fish they had caught. Sure do miss his posts!


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Bruce can be found on the 'texas fishing forum'


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Great report and yes Bruce is a darn good guy, miss his reports as well


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bruce aka fish whisperer

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

I believe he has been blocked from this site. Sorry to say for the admins because on tff he is always lending great info and reports.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't think Bruce has been banned. His user name (brucevannguyen) is still valid. He just chooses not to post here anymore.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I miss ole BRUCE too!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

He hasn't been blocked, he has just chosen not to post up here in the Freshwater section anymore. Dang shame, too.


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

wow! Just amazing


----------

